# Food Safety News - 03/15/2021.... Listeria infection left pupil studying for exams from hospital



## daveomak.fs (Mar 15, 2021)

*Listeria infection left pupil studying for exams from hospital*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 15, 2021 12:05 am A final year high school student had to prepare for his exams from a hospital bed while recovering from listeriosis. Meshack Mahlngu fell ill in late 2017 during South Africa’s Listeria outbreak — a week before he was scheduled to take his exams. Mahlngu said the experience was “really mentally straining” as he was focused... Continue Reading


*Plant Management Software can harness the power of data for safety, productivity*
By Chris Koger on Mar 15, 2021 12:03 am sponsored In the era of the Internet of Things, machine learning and technology that drives innovation and growth for industries, there’s no dispute that data is king. How that data can be harnessed and made more useful by companies, from smaller manufacturers to corporations with plants across the globe, is advancing to provide real-time information... Continue Reading


*FDA warns company that claims tea will cure COVID-19 with a ‘100% guarantee’*
By News Desk on Mar 15, 2021 12:01 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


----------

